# What do u feed?



## animallover4life (Jul 23, 2014)

Does anyone have a specific feeding regimen? Just curious to see how everyone has different ways of caring for their cichlids


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For all the fish in my signature, New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula 1mm sinking pellets 1X daily with fasting at least 1X weekly.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

For my 150g Hap/peacock tank I use the 3mm Kens fish food color pellets. I also use frozen brine shrimp after water changes.
For my 90g mbuna tank I use a mix of kens fish food spirulina flakes and still trying to find the right spirulina pellet. I am trying a few different types now.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I feed 2mm Omega One Cichlid Pellets once a day.


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

I use OmegaOne Super Veggie flakes for mbuna tanks. I use same with Peacock tank.The peacock tank I give frozen brine shrimp twice a week. The mbuna get romaine lettuce or peeled pees on occasion.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

For my mbuna tank, I feed a mixture of Xtreme Cichlid peewee, New Life Spectrum Cichlid, NLS Algae Max, and NLS TherA+... I mix them all together in a vacuum seal container and keep it frozen. I keep out a very small container and refill as necessary. I feed 3 times a day, 3/4 teaspoon every time for 42 fish (some 5 inch, some small fry...) and one day a week for a full 24 hour period, shelled peas. Feeding times are 8am, 2pm, 8pm. It took a lot of experimentation with my feeding schedule to keep them looking "on average" a healthy-looking weight, not too skinny, not too fat. Feeding once a day did not work for me due to aggression. (I'm heavily overstocked at this point.) As you can see, it's a little different for everyone. You may have to experiment a bit yourself.

But, no matter what you do, don't get cheap fish food! And one day a week, either fast or shelled peas... keeps the bloat away!


----------



## Loume (Dec 27, 2014)

Mbuna, I've a tank full of juvies, the majority have gotten just past the 2 inch mark now. I'm still giving usually 4 light feedings a day, although I sometimes miss a feeding or 2 ( no more than they can eat in about 20 to 30 seconds at a time.) No fast day, although I'm about to start experimenting one day a week with fresh alfalfa, red clover, and broccoli sprouts (on a food clip)

1) Still using NLS grow .5 mm pellets, I believe they are, but will be dropping soon, now that most juvies are getting a good size.
2) API Tropical Greens -flake
3) Dainichi veggie FX baby sinking pellets.
4) Pisces Pros 8 veggie flakes (formerly HBH-new company bought recently.) Anyone remember HBH graze?

At some point when a little bigger, i'll add in Hikari excel mini floating pellets, it's still a little large for them right now.

The pellet foods I divide into small vacuum seal a meal packets and freeze most, keeping small amounts in fridge. The flakes I keep in fridge and will throw away after 4 months being open.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

new life spectrum cichlid 1mm, o.s.i. spirulina and new life spectrum algae wafers i keep african cichlid mbuna.


----------

